# Valkyrie....its So Stunning, And So Tempting



## Tom (23/5/14)

it just got back in stock today... I like it a lot. But I already got two high end drippers.

http://www.intaste.de/Rebuildable-Atomizer/Pinoy-Mods/Valkyrie-Hybrid-RDA::2106.html?language=en

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/5/14)

Beautiful !! would've love to have one myself


----------



## thekeeperza (23/5/14)

Awesome! Doesn't matter how many drippers I have I would still buy one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (23/5/14)

Is really stunning. The look is impressive


----------



## Andre (23/5/14)

Vicious Ant makes fantastic products.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (23/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Vicious Ant makes fantastic products.


For sure

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (23/5/14)

Tom said:


> For sure
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


I have their Cyclone bottom fed with AFC (Called cyclops when sold in combination). If I could find stock will buy another one immediately.


----------



## Gizmo (23/5/14)

I have a customer who has one and it really is a stunning peice of kit

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

